# how do i snorkel a 2007 Sportsman 500



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

how do i snorkel a 2007 Sportsman 500 pic s and info and crank vnt and line info


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont agree with the crank vent in the airbox... Unless the sportsman doesnt puke oil like the brute. I say run it up high w/ your snorks and put a filter on it, just like you do for your brute. Plus you dont really want to have to drill any unneccisary holes in your airbox.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. Well the puking oil was the main concearn. But, just myself, I'd never cut an extra hole in the airbox that I didnt need. Again, everyone is different.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

try this link it is good for snorkle how to http://www.dtcorns.bravehost.com/ATV/ATV.html/


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

I bought the bayou snorkle kit and made a few mods but it ended up working great. I ran them up through the fenders and am still able to use my front box.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm...... we dont like that word around here.. haha


----------

